# Exporting contact sheets?



## MAO (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if it is possible to export contact sheets? I have tried in vain. 
I don't want to print it but I want to use it to send to a printer for a book.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

The way to do this is to set it up in the Print module, then print as a JPEG.


----------



## MAO (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't think you understood but thanks anyway. I know how to make a contact sheet but I don't want to print it. I only want to export it to a folder and then use it in a photobook I am making.
Somehow I don't think Lightroom has such a feature?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought I understood -- you want to create something that looks like a contact sheet, but is a file like a JPEG that you can send to a print shop. Right?

If so, see the top of the Print Job panel on the right side of Develop.



If not, please try to explain again what you're trying to do?


----------



## MAO (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi! Mark, thanks for trying to understand my dilemma. Let me start again: I went to  the print module and created a contact sheet with several pictures. (like the one you sent)  Now I want to export this  to jpg, save it  in a folder as is, so that I can use these "contact sheets" for captions for the last page of a book. If I click "export" lightroom exports the photos separately, not as one jpg file with thumbnails. 

If you go to the BOOK module for instance, you have the option to "EXPORT AS JPEG" 
See what I mean?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 10, 2013)

At the bottom right of my screen shot, see where it says "Print to File..."? Click that.


----------



## MAO (Sep 10, 2013)

Mark, you're an angel. Thank you so much, you don't how much time you're saving me!
Cheers.


----------

